# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  New member, Mtdna H63...from Italy

## bldec

Greetings all. I am brandy new to this forum and new to genetic testing in general. I recently completed both an autosomal DNA test on FTDNA and a full Mtdna, also on FTDNA. 

While I have traced my father's family back to the late 17th century in Italy, I cannot do much with my matrilineal line (also from Italy) because my great-grandmother was a foundling (and she also married the son of a foundling). I was quite surprised to find out that haplogroup H63 has its origins mostly in Sweden and Germany. With a little bit of reading, I discovered that this genetic makeup might relate to the Ostrogoth occupation in the northern part of Abruzzo in the 6th century or so.

I don't hold out much hope for finding out my mother's ancestors because I think the chances are very slim that we will find an ancestor from the 19th century (or even 18th or 17th). However, I am curious to know if other folks whose family originates in Italy also have H63 in their makeup. I tried to join some World Tree Italy project but apparently those pages and the project are defunct.

I have posted my entire GEDCOM on Geni as well as Gedmatch. If anyone can point me to an Italy project with a subtopic about H63, I'd appreciate it. Many thanks.

----------


## florere

Where in Italy?

----------


## torzio

> Greetings all. I am brandy new to this forum and new to genetic testing in general. I recently completed both an autosomal DNA test on FTDNA and a full Mtdna, also on FTDNA. 
> 
> While I have traced my father's family back to the late 17th century in Italy, I cannot do much with my matrilineal line (also from Italy) because my great-grandmother was a foundling (and she also married the son of a foundling). I was quite surprised to find out that haplogroup H63 has its origins mostly in Sweden and Germany. With a little bit of reading, I discovered that this genetic makeup might relate to the Ostrogoth occupation in the northern part of Abruzzo in the 6th century or so.
> 
> I don't hold out much hope for finding out my mother's ancestors because I think the chances are very slim that we will find an ancestor from the 19th century (or even 18th or 17th). However, I am curious to know if other folks whose family originates in Italy also have H63 in their makeup. I tried to join some World Tree Italy project but apparently those pages and the project are defunct.
> 
> I have posted my entire GEDCOM on Geni as well as Gedmatch. If anyone can point me to an Italy project with a subtopic about H63, I'd appreciate it. Many thanks.


Population genomics of the viking world 2019 paper is the oldest i have seen for mtdna H63
See sample VK222

----------


## torzio

Are you kit number N69848

----------


## bldec

I am so sorry I did not see these replies to my post from December! To answer your questions: My mother’s family are from Controguerra/Corropoli in the northern part of Abruzzo, very close to Ascoli. And yes, I am kit N69848!

----------


## bldec

> Are you kit number N69848


Yes, I am. So sorry it took so long to reply.

----------


## bldec

> Population genomics of the viking world 2019 paper is the oldest i have seen for mtdna H63
> See sample VK222


How do I find this paper?

----------


## bldec

> Population genomics of the viking world 2019 paper is the oldest i have seen for mtdna H63
> See sample VK222


OK, I found the paper and found the sample in the 3rd supplement. Interesting. It's the only one with H63 and it's from Russia. Thanks.

----------


## bldec

> Where in Italy?


In the northernmost part of Abruzzo, near the border with Le Marche. Specifically, Controguerra in Teramo.

----------

